# comprar en los chinos (en las tiendas de los chinos)



## airinargent

Bonjour,
¿Cómo se dice en francés "comprar en los chinos (en las tiendas de los chinos)", por ejemplo: "compré este marco en los chinos" será: "J'ai acheté ce cadre chez les chinois?" ¿En Francia diríamos del mismo modo "comprar en los chinos" que "comprar en todo a cien"? (ambas tienen mercancía similar tipo bazar barato).


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Me suena algo que tiene que ver con los paquistaníes. 

-Acheter chez les pakis. 

Espera las opiniones de los francófonos...no sé si será correcto. 1 saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Acabo de preguntar a franceses pero a parte de:
- magasin des Chinois
ils ne voient pas.
À préciser qu'ils n'ont identifié le genre de magasins que parce qu'ils sont des habitués de l'Espagne et qu'en outre ils sont d'une petite ville de province et n'ont pu me situer que trois _chinos_ dans toute la ville alors qu'en Espagne il y en a à tous les coins de rue.

Vu la marchandise cela correspond assez aux
- bazars 
que j'ai connus jeune, mais j'ignore si ils existent (la chose ou le nom) encore.

Attends les réponses de ceux qui vivent en France.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Les bazars que tu as connus, Martine, existent toujours, mais à grande échelle !

J'ai bien peur que nous ne soyons contraints à utiliser des enseignes corrspondantes... La Foir'fouille, Babou, Tati... immédiatement compréhensibles pour un Français (foir' fouille est un composé de foire-feria y fouiller-hurgar)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Oui, ce sont les marques que l'on m'a citées.
Question : ce sont des magasins tenus par des Chinois en général ?
*
EDIT*:
Et pour l'échelle on trouve de tout, de la petite boutique "cuchitril"aux grandes surfaces.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Por acá también usamos esa expresión, se refiere a bazares que tienen un poco de todo, muchas cosas insólitas, baratos, atendidos por chinos, sí, más bien pequeños o medianos, pero no tipo Tati, a menor escala. Como los que hay en Paris en el boulevard de Belleville o Menilmontant o un peu partout -más bien árabes creo-, pero no de comida. (También están los chinos que venden comida, pero creo que no habla de esos.)
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> Question : ce sont des magasins tenus par des Chinois en général ?



Non, ce sont des magasins "normaux" avec des employés comme dans toutes les grandes surfaces.
Si l'on me parle d'un "chinois", je penserai automatiquement à un restaurant ou à une boutique de plats cuisinés chinois à emporter. Je sais qu'il existe à Paris une rue ou un quartier où les chinois vendent ou vendaient des ordinateurs et autres produits fabriqués dans leur pays d'origine, mais je pense que c'est très particulier à Paris et je ne sais pas si cela existe encore. Bref, rien de semblable aux "chinos" que tu nous décris, du moins je ne connais pas et il n'y en a pas vers chez moi.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Paquit&, entonces al no haber equivalente no hay traducción exacta y supongo que según frase y contexto habrá que ver si es necesario citar una de estas empresas y precisar "tenu par des Chinois".

Pour les francophones :
- des magasins où l'on trouve de tout (déco, électricité, compléments pour la maison, couture, linge de maison et vêtements, petite électronique, bricolage, plantes et articles de jardinage, articles de plage, petit électroménager,  vaisselle, tout ce qui se frabrique en plastic, meubles d'appoint...)
- des fois des articles que l'on ne trouve que chez eux
- prix bas (mais des fois on a des surprises)
=> mauvaise qualité
- tous les produits sont fabriqués en Chine
- proximité (il y en a toujours un à moins de 500 mètres de n'importe quel point) et horaires d'ouverture à rallonge
- magasins tenus par des Chinois donc (qui baragouinent l'espagnol), d'abord en famille mais on commence à y voir des employés espagnols.

Je parle bien sûr de l'Espagne je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose au Chili, airinargent nous le dira peut-être.
Dans une conversation de ce type :
- ¡Qué bonito! (on le dit de quelque chose que l'on voit chez ou sur un ami)
- Lo compré en los chinos
le seul mot _chinos_ inclue tout ce que j'ai décrit avant et, en fait, cela veut dire :
- C'est pas grand chose, juste une babiole

Nationalité des propiétaires à part, si en France on dit :
- Ça vient de chez Babou, Foir'fouille ou Tati.
dit-on la même chose ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> dit-on la même chose ?


A mi parecer... subjetivo...

- Ça vient de la Foir'fouille se entenderá sin problema como comprado barato y de calidad... discutible, y casi obligatoriamente fabricado en China o países similares. El hecho de que existan más de 200 de estos comercios y sobre todo el nombre (feria+hurgar) lo hace entendible por cualquiera.

- Pienso que Babou se conoce igual, aunque solo tiene 90 tiendas pero el nombre no evoca nada. Lo utilizo porque hay uno cerca de casa...y si es con gente de otras ciudades siempre cito dos, por si acaso.

- Tati, lo descartaría. Si me dicen "ça vient de chez Tati" lo primero que se me ocurre es que antes pertenecía a mi tiíta...y ella me lo regaló. J'ai acheté ça chez Tati sería más adecuado.

Pero lo más sencillo, y que conservaría la idea de "chinos" es decir que fue fabricado in China. Lo que puede expresarse de dos maneras : 

- Oh, tu sais, c'est fait/fabriqué en Chine
- Bof, c'est du* made in China (que pronuncias  "médin'china", con la "i" española o francesa y la "a" inglesa o más despectivo todavía "m*a*din'china" con la "a" y la "i" francesas) con la variante: "c'est du made in Taiwan", "c'est fait à /ça vient de Taiwan ou par là-bas..."

* "c'est du..."  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=781957


----------



## Cintia&Martine

J'ai entendu dans certains documentaires :
- magasin de bazar
qui me semble correspondre plus que le _bazar_ tout seul, qui est associé à un marché en plein air où on trouve de tout.
Donc un endroit où on trouve de tout mais en un seul magasin, ce serait une manière générique de nommer ces magasins sans passer par le nom d'enseignes.

Hormis la nacionalité des propiétaires/exploitants, vous confirmez ?
Merci.


----------



## Nanon

airinargent said:


> "J'ai acheté ce cadre chez les Chinois?"


Moi, je valide : il me semble que mes collègues disent ça naturellement ; il y a des bazars et autres supérettes tenus par des Chinois (enfin, je pense : je ne suis pas allée demander leur nationalité) dans les zones industrielles et commerciales proches de mon travail. Pour Paquit& : c'est peut-être plus fréquent en région parisienne ? En France, le magasin "du coin" (esté o no en una esquina ), c'est bien plus souvent "l'Arabe du coin", plutôt une épicerie qu'un bazar, et qui reste ouvert plus tard que les autres.

Toujours pour Paquit&, en plus des ordinateurs vendus par des Asiatiques rue Montgallet,  il y a un quartier appelé "Chinatown" à Paris, porte de Choisy. on pourrait aussi dire "chez les Chinois" en pensant à des magasins situés là.

Pour Martine, "magasin de bazar" me fait penser à des petites annonces pour vente de fonds de commerce, mais c'est peut-être juste une impression.


----------



## Conditionelle

Je dirais "chez le Chinois" (au singulier par contre), comme on dit "chez l'Arabe".


----------



## Nanon

Oui, je dirais aussi "chez le Chinois" si c'est un petit magasin, notamment pour de la nourriture (on présume que le patron ou le cuisiner est chinois...). "Appelle le Chinois, on va se faire livrer quelque chose, je n'ai pas envie de cuisiner".

Mais si l'établissement est un peu plus grand, j'ai du mal à ne garder qu'une seule personne . Et aussi s'il ne s'agit pas d'un magasin particulier mais d'un groupe ou d'une catégorie de magasins : "un ordinateur acheté chez les Chinois" (pas le Chinois du coin, mais n'importe quel magasin de la "rue de l'informatique" - voir mon post précédent). De même, on peut dire : "ce sont des épices qu'on achète chez les Arabes", quand on ne parle pas d'un magasin en particulier.


----------



## Philippides

DOBRA said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Me suena algo que tiene que ver con los paquistaníes.
> 
> -Acheter chez les pakis.


Cette suggestion a été abandonnée dans le fil de la discussion. Pourtant, pour moi, l'équivalent des "chinois/todo a cien" que je voyais quand j'habitais Madrid  sont des pakis au coin de la ma rue à Paris (dans le 20e, je précise, car doute qu'on en trouve dans le 16e).

Cette suggestion Pakis est pour moi la meilleure si l'on veut rendre l'idée du petit magasin du coin de la rue. 

Si l'idée qeu l'on veut mettre en avant est celle du produit un peu _cheap_, medin'china, alors l'option "Foir'fouille", qui effectivement est compréhensible même pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas ces magasins est très bien.


----------



## Nanon

"Les Pakis", c'est une suggestion que je trouve très parisienne, Philipides. Je suis en grande banlieue ouest de Paris, et il n'y a pas de magasin pakistanais, petit ou grand, dans le coin...

La Foir'fouille, ce serait compréhensible un peu partout mais ça me gêne quand même d'utiliser le nom commercial d'une chaîne de magasins (tout comme pour Tati)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Nanon said:


> Pour Martine, "magasin de bazar" me fait penser à des petites annonces pour vente de fonds de commerce, mais c'est peut-être juste une impression.


Je l'indiquais seulement comme une forme "politiquement correcte", utilisée par les journalistes car dans ces docus les images correspondaient parfaitement aux "chinos" d'ici.



Nanon said:


> "Les Pakis", c'est une suggestion que je trouve très parisienne, Philipides. Je suis en grande banlieue ouest de Paris, et il n'y a pas de magasin pakistanais, petit ou grand, dans le coin...
> 
> La Foir'fouille, ce serait compréhensible un peu partout mais ça me gêne quand même d'utiliser le nom commercial d'une chaîne de magasins (tout comme pour Tati)


Même impression pour moi, mais cela fait très logtemps que je ne vis pas en France.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne vis en France qu'une partie du temps, mais suffisamment pour garder le contact .

Cette discussion m'a rappelé une vieille expression qui pourrait peut-être servir ici : le tout à cent balles. Le terme est drôlement daté (qui compte encore en anciens francs  ?!) mais il pourrait bien y avoir un lien de filiation avec la Foir'fouille, les "Pakis" ou les Chinois d'aujourd'hui .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Intéressant, je pensais que le "todo a 100" (pesetas), était typiquement espagnol. (Fraudrait voir qui l'a inventé. des Français ou des Espagnols ou, va savoir, ni les uns ni les autres).
En Espagne, les _chinos _sont les héritiers directs des "To' a cien", et même plus, ils ont commencé à s'installer dans des "to'a cien" avant de s'agrandir et d'ouvrir des grandes surfaces.


----------



## Nanon

C'est justement le "todo a cien" qui m'y a fait penser. Qui a commencé ? Aucune idée .
Remarque, le "to'a cien" et le "tout à cent balles" sont des magasins _à prix unique_. Il n'en va pas de même pour les Chinois, Pakis, Arabes et autres.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Les "to' a cien" ne l'étaient pas non plus, il fallait lire "a partir de 100" .


----------



## Nanon

Confusion . C'est qu'il existe dans plusieurs pays d'Amérique Latine des magasins, ou des rayons de supermarché, qui s'appellent "todo a mil".


----------



## Philippides

Nanon said:


> "Les Pakis", c'est une suggestion que je trouve très parisienne, Philipides. Je suis en grande banlieue ouest de Paris, et il n'y a pas de magasin pakistanais, petit ou grand, dans le coin...


Parce que le monde existe hors de Paris ? 
Plaisanterie mise à part, tu as raison. 

En résumé on a :
"les pakis" --> trop parisien (et encore, parisien des arrondissements du nord-est !)
"la foir'fouille"--> marque commerciale
"le tout à cent balles" --> trop daté, et ne reflète pas une réalité aussi courante que les "to' a cien" (personnellement, si je ne connaissais pas les "to'a cien", je ne suis pas sûr que j'aurais compris)
"le made in China / medin'china" --> finalement peut-être ce qui rend le mieux l'idée


----------

